# Rode Amber Bareback and Bridleless!! *pics*



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rode Amber Bareback and Bridleless for the first time today! We didn't move around much, cause it was the first time and I was kind of nervous! But she was a doll, just kept looking at me like "Why are you up there? I don't have any tack on" Here are some pictures! 

(p.s. I don't know if you can tell by the pictures, but I've lost 15 lbs so far!!!) 

With the rope halter

























With Nothing

























And Amber trying to eat her Halter, lol


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome! You guys look great!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Too big of a break-through to get buried! So Bump!! Would love comments and opinions!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is amazing! Your girl is BEAUtiful! We need more pics!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

That's wonderful! Isn't bareback a blast! I can't ride mine with only a halter at this point - I'd love to be able to someday. Good job!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

AW Man Thats Adorable


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats on losing weight Keep on going!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Amber is gorgeous! Looks like you two share a great bond. 
Also congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW great job with the pretty Amber and the weight loss, keep up the good work!!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

you two look super! I can't wait until I can try this with my boy (we have a LONG way to go!) and 15 pounds?! Awesome girl, that is a huge milestone too. You're doing something right (both with Amber and yourself). Way to go!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I just want to say that Amber is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey bareback is a blast!! i ride laddie like that. but for future use to lead ropes or use a pair of reins. but you look good girl keep up the good work.


----------

